# Jason Kidd threatens to sit out if traded to Portland



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Read it and weep (or not):

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=stein_marc&id=1941853


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

OK. Screw Kidd. 

Maybe if he beat his wife less, he wouldn't have a son with a head the size of a watermelon.


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> OK. Screw Kidd.
> 
> Maybe if he beat his wife less, he wouldn't have a son with a head the size of a watermelon.


Classy.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Its true though. 

Jason Kidd = wife beater. 

His son = Big Watermelon Head


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

Class act, that Kidd...

It's a players league, let's get someone who wants to play here - maybe even someone without a huge contract and a suspect knee.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I say the hell with him. I hope the Blazers call his bluff and trade for him anyway. I'm sick and tired of athletes thinking they are in charge. If you sign a long term contract then you are at the mercy of the team that signed you. They can pretty much do whatever they want with you. 

I also think it's more of a bargaining thing. I think if Kidd was to end up in Portland he would say that he was "misinterpreted" or that was "agent speak" whatever I think he would smooth it over.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Awesome. Just make Babcock the proper offer already.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Kidd's stance makes it easier to know which way to move. I'm kind of glad that it isn't going to work out. I don't think a back court of Kidd and Carter would win us a championship, so why do it. It is better to keep the flexibility and maybe pick up some good younger players down the road.

Telfair will develop as a good point, so the only other thing we are lacking is a good shooting 2-guard. Wait and see what happens. At least wait until the trading deadline.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mediocre man</b>!
> I say the hell with him.


How about we go ahead and trade for Kidd, and then turn around and send him to Toronto. That would teach him.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> Awesome. Just make Babcock the proper offer already.




In your opinion just what is a "proper offer" for a shooting guard that is injury prone, has a bad attitude and wants out of Toronto badly?


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

The article says this comes from a "source close to Kidd". This means it's an attempt to stop the trade. If the trade happened, though, I really can't see him sitting out. This is an empty threat. It's perfectly understandable - it's an attempt to influence the place he gets traded to. In all honesty, I can see why Portland wouldn't be high on anyone's list. But it's not his choice. That's the downside to those massive salaries. So I don't see that this is any impediment to trading for him at all. 
(After all, he didn't want to go to New Jersey, but it didn't stop him leading the team to back-to-back finals visits.)


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Despite this story, I'm really starting to think that Portland will do a major deal before the trading deadline. The reason is simple: we have a very good player in Abdur-Rahim that we're ready to trade. Rahim is not just very good, he's on the last year of his contract. This means a team can try him out for the remainder of the season and re-sign him if they are impressed. If not, they can simply dump his salary. It's a win-win situation for anybody that snaps up Rahim, and I'm pretty sure someone is going to do it eventually.

Stoudamire is attractive for the same reason. He's the kind of player that could help a team make a playoff run, but he can also be jettisoned at the end of the year. Another win-win for whomever picks him up.

We also have some very attractive younger players that can be added to any deal. This gives us a huge advantage in trades.

It's just a matter of time . . .


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> Awesome. Just make Babcock the proper offer already.


It's been made. He turned it down.


----------



## Blaze43 (Jun 2, 2003)

Steve Francis did not want to play for Orlando, but now he is happy their.

Gary Payton was not going to report to Boston, Gary is their for this year. Free agent next year and he can and will leave. 

Jason Kidd does not want to play for Portland he can leave when he is a free agent, 5 years from now. Talk is cheap show me the money. Kidd will get plenty of green backs during those five years.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> OK. Screw Kidd.
> 
> Maybe if he beat his wife less, he wouldn't have a son with a head the size of a watermelon.


You beat me to the wife beating jokes.


----------



## Scout226 (Sep 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mediocre man</b>!
> I say the hell with him. I hope the Blazers call his bluff and trade for him anyway. I'm sick and tired of athletes thinking they are in charge. If you sign a long term contract then you are at the mercy of the team that signed you. They can pretty much do whatever they want with you.


I'll second that. Get Kidd in a trade and save some salary since he'll be holding out.. :yes: 

Every player wants to be traded to a contender. The problem is, contenders don't want to tinker with a good thing.
So Kidd wants to play for Minnesota Timberwolves, the Denver Nuggets, the Dallas Mavericks, the San Antonio Spurs and the Los Angeles Lakers. Let's look at these individually.

Lakers: Who do they have to offer outside of Kobe and Odom? The only player of those two they'd give up is Odom, and I think they'd be worse or the same at best.

Spurs: No chance. Period.

Wolves: Not a bad team to go to, but who can they offer? Sam? Spree? I don't think they'd be enough.. And frankly, I know that Minny has KG, but why does anyone want to play in Minn? It's to damn cold..  

Mavs: Not sure, maybe a trade involving M. Daniels and Devon Harris? I can't see anyone else that NJ would want.

Denver: I think they'd be the strongest threat to Portland if they want him. Offering Nene and Miller may seem reasonable for NJ.

Those are my guesses, but if I had the money Paul has, I'd trade for Kidd and sit his ***. Just because I could.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>meru</b>!
> The article says this comes from a "source close to Kidd". This means it's an attempt to stop the trade. If the trade happened, though, I really can't see him sitting out. This is an empty threat. It's perfectly understandable - it's an attempt to influence the place he gets traded to. In all honesty, I can see why Portland wouldn't be high on anyone's list. But it's not his choice. That's the downside to those massive salaries. So I don't see that this is any impediment to trading for him at all.
> (After all, he didn't want to go to New Jersey, but it didn't stop him leading the team to back-to-back finals visits.)


Yep, just like Gary Payton threatening to retire instead of playing in Boston. If Kidd wants to get all that money he's owed, he'll play wherever he is traded.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Yep..
Jason Kidd is wayyyy too good to come to Portland.
He would be leaving a team and town wayyyyyy better than Portland.

Jason,please don't come here then.
You have never impressed me as a real bright guy.
You have been a very good point guard in the past.
I don't know about now.

PLEASE DON'T COME TO PORTLAND !!

plus we would have to look at your kid and your wife courtside..
yuk I get sick of that..talk about wanting camera time.


see a Net's game lately???
this is a family to get sick off pronto..
you see more of his family than the coach's face.


----------



## Captain Chaos (Dec 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>digital jello</b>!
> Classy.


Yeah, real classy to beat your wife huh? Get real bud!


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

One second people are bashing Marc Stein's rumors as 'stupid'. The next second people are overracting to a rumor from one of his source.

Classic!


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> Yep..
> Jason Kidd is wayyyy too good to come to Portland.
> He would be leaving a team and town wayyyyyy better than Portland.
> ...


Is this a haiku?


----------



## Captain Chaos (Dec 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MightyReds2020</b>!
> One second people are bashing Marc Stein's rumors as 'stupid'. The next second people are overracting to a rumor from one of his source.
> 
> Classic!


What exactly is your point here? So what! It's fun to read all of the rumors and people's takes on them.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Chaos</b>!
> 
> Yeah, real classy to beat your wife huh? Get real bud!


Lighten up Chaos, everyone else on the board realizes that jello was being sarcastic and really saying it's not classy to beat one's wife.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> Its true though.
> 
> Jason Kidd = wife beater.
> ...


There are even more dirty stories about Kidd dating back to his college days.


----------



## Captain Chaos (Dec 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Reep</b>!
> Lighten up Chaos, everyone else on the board realizes that jello was being sarcastic and really saying it's not classy to beat one's wife.


Thanks for the tip...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> plus we would have to look at your kid and your wife courtside..
> yuk I get sick of that..talk about wanting camera time.
> 
> ...



I don't know, I don't mind seeing Jumana courtside


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

good... I dont want Kidd, his contract, and his bad knee here in Portland. We already have overpaid guards who cant shoot.


----------



## CelticPagan (Aug 23, 2004)

I wonder why in the world he perfers Denver to Portland? Portland has more front court talent than Denver. 

How about a 3 way trade, with Kidd going to Denver, Shareef going to the Nets, and Andre Miller+ filler coming to Portland?

Denver probably doesn't want Kidd though. And Miller's assist total is actually lower than Damon Stoudamire's! What happend to Miller, who was one considered one of the best young PG's in the league?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>CelticPagan</b>!
> What happend to Miller, who was one considered one of the best young PG's in the league?


reality is what happened.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>CelticPagan</b>!
> 
> What happend to Miller, who was one considered one of the best young PG's in the league?


One important factor is that he was never THAT young in the NBA. He was 24 by the end of his rookie year. He was 26 when Cleveland sent him to LA and he's going to be 29 later this year.

Secondly, he just has never developed a strong perimeter game. Very few guards, as we all know, can remain at a high level with an inability to consistently hit perimeter shots. Miller has never made more than 23 treys in a season (and when he got 23, he did so in 108 attempts) and he's not a strong mid-range jump shooter (like, say, Rip Hamilton or Speedy Claxton).

He's a big, strong, pass-first PG. Certainly better than anything Portland's seen since Pippen was healthy but not much above average, either.

Ed O.


----------



## BlazerMania (Apr 5, 2004)

I agree 100% about being sick and tired of athletes thinking they're in charge.

I don't know about Kidd. But I sure am discouraged with our guards....I'm almost tempted to say "START TELFAIR-WHAT THE HECK!"


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

Portland to Kidd: "Bite us."


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

"Is this a haiku?"
darling,it's whatever you want it to be..
I am at your mercy.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CelticPagan</b>!
> I wonder why in the world he perfers Denver to Portland? Portland has more front court talent than Denver.


Well, for starters, Kenyon Martin is there. They seemed to have good chemistry. 

Secondly, I just see Denver as more of a Kidd type team. With guys like Martin, Mello, Camby (when healthy), and Nene (if they keep him) running the floor - they would look a lot like Phoenix (or New Jersey last year). Lots of fast breaks, alley-oops, better defense (Kenyon >> Zach)...

Also, it's would be a team with Kidd that could make some noise now and be even better in the next few years as Kenyon and Mello develop further.

Portland is probably more suited to being a halfcourt team. Miles is the only open court guy that Kidd would play with... Zach and Theo are both slower half-court type players.

Denver is also clearly putting pieces together to make some noise in the next few years... the direction of Portland's front office is less apparent.

I would pick Denver if I were Kidd...


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Denver is a good team with really pretty uniforms.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

This is posturing, unfortunately it helps Toronto if Portland is indeed still looking there.

If Portland could still poosibly land VInce then Kidd maybe changes his tune.


----------



## Captain Chaos (Dec 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Ringbearer</b>!
> Portland is probalby more suited to being a halfcourt team. Miles is the only open court guy that Kidd would play with... Zach and Theo are both slower half-court type players.
> 
> Denver is also clearly putting pieces together to make some noise in the next few years... the direction of Portland's front office is less apparent.
> ...


I think Portland is too much of a half court team. They should get out and run more. I really think they can be more of an up-tempo team. Z-Bo is really not too bad on the break. Miles and Patterson are very good on the run. Portland could change more to a running team if Kidd was on the team with Miles starting.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

I'm really not worried about Kidd's feelings for two reasons:

1. If he gets traded here, he'll play and he'll adjust. It makes NO sense for him to actually sit out considering how much money he makes and that Portland would be a playoff team with him here.

2. Portland should be in a position, if they choose, to get both Kidd and Carter. Damon, SAR, and NVE are the backbone of the two deals, and taking Mourning and Rose would seem to be necessary, too. If Carter is here, I can't see Kidd having trouble coming to Portland.

The thing is, I'm worried about Portland having already overspending on Miles and Theo and now not being willing to take on that much salary. I HOPE that they are, at the end of the day, will to do so and right now they're just posturing (for a better deal or deals). I have my doubts, though.

Kidd trying to steer where he's going is perfectly reasonable to me. He signed with the Nets for a lot of money, and they've pulled the rug out from under him. He doesn't have MUCH leverage, but he should feel free to use what he has. If he really sat out for the team trading for him, I'd feel differently perhaps, but at this stage it doesn't seem unfair.

Ed O.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

CC - 

I agree that they could...

But compare Zach being "not too bad on the break" as you said to Martin who is a badass on the break.

Compare Theo and Przybilla on the break to Camby and Nene.

Miles would certainly excell, but so would Carmello.

Two more considerations...

Denver has two budding stars in Martin and Anthony. Kidd would be their third star level player. Portland has one budding star in Randolph. Kidd would be their second star level player. For a point guard who excells in playmaking - the more stars the better...

Also, Portland has two point guards who want to start and one heir apparent rookie. Perhaps this is something that is turning Kidd off to Portland. Even if the trade sends Damon or Van Exel to NJ, there is still one veteran point who wants to start and one rookie who the franchise has a lot hedged in... sounds sketchy.

Oooh ooh! One more... Cheeks is terrible.

Okay, I'm done, I think.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

I never thought getting Kidd was a good idea anyway...

...unless it was for Damon, straight-up.

PBF


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

This Xmas season is turning out great for me as a Blazer fan, no Kidd and no Vince. Just what I wanted, now we can go after what this team really needs a player who wants to be a Blazer and comes in positive and ready to go.

I know there are some players in this country that can stroke a three that would love to be in a Blazer uniform.

The other good news is Vince and Kidds contracts wont choke the life out of this franchise.

Don't we have two Euro's that are big and tall + can shoot? Do we just draft these guys for drafting sake? Let's play them! We could have the next Dirk or Ginobli on our hands just rotting away.

Did we learn nothing from J Oneal?


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Terrible</b>!
> now we can go after what this team really needs a player who wants to be a Blazer and comes in positive and ready to go.
> 
> I know there are some players in this country that can stroke a three that would love to be in a Blazer uniform.


That sounds good, but I can't think of anyone who fits that mold. The only player that I would think wants to play for Portland and can stroke the outside shot is Dan Dickau, and I don't think he'll change the team too much.

Do you have any names in mind of players who would like to play for Portland? 

As far as Kidd saying he won't play, that sounds a lot like SAR's threats this offseason. My guess it Kidd would play in Portland, but his advisors or friends just don't want him to.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tince</b>!
> 
> 
> That sounds good, but I can't think of anyone who fits that mold. The only player that I would think wants to play for Portland and can stroke the outside shot is Dan Dickau, and I don't think he'll change the team too much.
> ...


Flip Murray?

I know he only shot 29% last year, but maybe he's actually better than that?

I think he shot better than that when he was starting, but kind of trailed off at the end of the season.


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

I would rather watch this team suck for a year and build a nice young group of chemistry than have an ego supersized guy like Kidd come in and turn this team into his own personal war zone.

Same with Vince.

Let's put a little faith in Telfair, Outlaw, Miles and Zach. Let's let them play for a while and get to know each other.

I would love to aquire JJ Redick this offseason. Then we'd have our shooter for 10 years.

Until then how about the Euro guys we have?


----------



## trifecta (Oct 10, 2002)

As others have said, he will play if he's sent here.

Really, I read this (if true at all) as not so much NOT wanting to play for PDX, but trying to force the Nets hand to move him to a team on his list.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

to get both Kidd and Carter would be a hell ya !


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

> Jason Kidd threatens to sit out if traded to Portland


too bad. he could've turned this franchise around 360 degrees...


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>el_Diablo</b>!
> 
> 
> too bad. he could've turned this franchise around 360 degrees...


nice!!

i remember that quote. Scarey thing is, he did turn that franchise around 360 degrees...


----------

